# Ich glaub ich werde Mama



## TeichHaserl (30. Apr. 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben

Hab gestern die Blätter meiner Seerose oben ganz vorsichtig sauber gemacht, weil die total verklebt waren von dem ganzen Blütenstaub. Als ich das Blatt leicht angehoben habe, hab ich unten festgestellt, dass an zwei Stellen so Zeug klebt mit Punkten drin.
Kann es sein, dass meine Posthornschnecken Babys abgelegt haben. Ich hab meinen kleinen Balkonbottich erst seit 2,5 Wochen und die __ Schnecken sind erst seit 1,5 Wochen da drin. Leben die sich so schnell ein?
Ich kann gerne noch ein Foto machen wenn es notwenig ist, will da aber eigentlich nicht mehr rumfummeln.
Muss ich jetzt irgendwas beachten?

LG
Sabine


----------



## Christine (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich glaub ich werde Mama*

Hallo Sabine!

Glückwunsch - einfach nur abwarten und beobachten!

Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## Eugen (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich glaub ich werde Mama*



TeichHaserl schrieb:


> Leben die sich so schnell ein?




  die sind nicht soo wählerisch wie unsereins 

einfach nur in Ruhe lassen,die machen alles "von auf bei sich selbst"


----------



## TeichHaserl (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich glaub ich werde Mama*

Und wie lange dauert es bis da kleine Schneckchen rauskommen? 
Reichen dann überhaupt noch meinen Pflanzen im Bottich? (1x Schwimmfarne, 1x Buntes __ Schilf, 1x Seerose, 1x __ Wasserpest, 1x __ Wasserstern)


----------



## TeichHaserl (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich glaub ich werde Mama*

Hier eine meiner werdenden Mamas auf dem Weg zum Blütenstaub futtern:
 

Und hier gerade am fressen mit der Zunge:
 

Hätte nie gedacht, dass __ Schnecken so interessant sind :gdaumen


----------



## boolean (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich glaub ich werde Mama*

Hast du die Schnecke gezielt da eingesetzt oder kam die von allein? 

Viel Spaß beim Beobachten der Aufzucht


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich glaub ich werde Mama*

Hi Patrick,

__ Schnecken musst Du gezielt einsetzen, die gehen, bis auf einzelne Exemplare der __ Spitzschlammschnecke, nämlich nicht spazieren. Im Fachhandel, dort wo Du auch Teichfische bekommen würdest, kriegst Du auch Schnecken. Am besten sind immer noch die Posthornschnecken - Spitzschlammschnecken kannst Du auch oft von anderen Teichbesitzern geschenkt bekommen, Sumpfdeckelschnecken sind sehr interessant, weil nicht zwittrig, aber schwieriger zu kriegen.

Aber Achtung: Lass Dir keine Aquarium-Posthörnchen andrehen (z.B. in rosa oder hellblau) - die sind - im Gegensatz zu den Schwestern vom Teich - nicht winterhart. Das Gleiche gilt für Apfelschnecken.


----------



## TeichHaserl (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich glaub ich werde Mama*

Hallo Patrick

Wie Christine schon geschrieben hat, hab ich meine __ Schnecken reingesetzt. Mein Bottich steht auf meinem Balkon im zweiten Stock da kommt eh nix von alleine 

Ich hab sie beim Pflanzen Kölle im Teichshop gekauft. Hab die Frau gefragt und sie hat mir die in die Hand gedrückt und noch gesagt ich soll noch Sauerstoffpflanzen reintun. 

Bin schon ganz gespannt wie lange das dauert bis die kleinen schlüpfen. Die haben jetzt aber noch mehr abgelegt sind jetzt schon 6 Stellen. Ich hoffe die sprengen nicht meinen Bottich.

Was macht man eigentlich wenn man zu viele Schnecken hat? Einfach aussetzen käme mir nicht in den Sinn.

LG
Sabine


----------



## elkop (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich glaub ich werde Mama*

ich habe meine __ schnecken bis auf eine, eine __ sumpfdeckelschnecke, die ich gekauft habe, allesamt mit den pflanzen mitgeliefert bekommen, natürlich als laich. beim ersten mal habe ich noch versucht, dieses klebrige zeugs zu entfernen, was mir nicht ganz gelungen ist (viele blasen-, posthorn- und __ schlammschnecken beweisen es).

heute freue ich mich über so ein pflanzenanhängsel. was ich aber doch entfernt habe, war dieser tage ein __ blutegel. den habe ich aus der gekauften wassperst herausgewickelt und in den nahen bach gesetzt. war vielleicht auch ein fehler, aber ich eeeeeeekle mich so vor blutegeln *wähhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## SilviaN. (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich glaub ich werde Mama*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi Patrick,
> 
> 
> Aber Achtung: Lass Dir keine Aquarium-Posthörnchen andrehen (z.B. in rosa oder hellblau) - die sind - im Gegensatz zu den Schwestern vom Teich - nicht winterhart. Das Gleiche gilt für Apfelschnecken.



Hallo blumenelse
also ich habe vor 2 jahren aus Versehen eine __ Posthornschnecke aus dem Aquarium mit Pflanzen in den Teich.
Nun habe ich Riesenposthörner im Teich, nur von dieser einen Schnecke.
Die Posthornschneck war eine blaue und ich habe sie nicht mehr aus dem Teich gebracht, weil die Pflanzen gleich abgesunken sind.


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich glaub ich werde Mama*

Hallo Silvia,

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel - aber hat diese Schnecke den Winter überlebt? In der Regel sind diese Farbzuchtschläge zu verpäppelt für das Leben in "freier Wildbahn".


----------



## SilviaN. (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich glaub ich werde Mama*

Hallo Christine
Sorry das ich vorher Blumenelse geschrieben habe, also die haben den Winter überlebt, die Gehäuse haben einen Durchmesser von 3 cm.
Wenn ich die von meinen Aquarium ansehe, sind echt mickrige kleine Schnecks.


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich glaub ich werde Mama*

Hi Silvia,

ist nicht so schlimm, die meisten sagen eh Else zu mir.

Das ist ja toll, dann hast Du eine winterharte blaue __ Posthornschnecke? Oder ist der Nachwuchs nicht mehr blau?


----------



## SilviaN. (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich glaub ich werde Mama*

Hallo Christine
also die sind fast schwarz, wenn ich dann mal Zeit habe denen das __ Moos vom Gehäuse zu schrubben damit ich die Farbe dann mal definieren kann.
So einen Blaustich haben die sicherlich aber eher schwarz.


----------



## TeichHaserl (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich glaub ich werde Mama*

Meine ersten kleinen __ Schnecken sind geschlüpft. Voll lustig wie die kleinen Dinger durch das Wasser flitzen. Meine Frage jetzt: Kann ich die kleinen Dinger jetzt schon umsetzen oder verschenken? Oder soll ich lieber warten bis sie etwas größer sind. Ich hab einen zweiten Bottich wo noch keine Schnecken drin sind und da könnte ich welche reinsetzen wenn es zu viel in meinem ersten Bottich wird. Weil ich glaub da sind inzwischen so 20 Laich drinen und wenn die alle auch so gut schlüpfen wie das erste dann ist es da drinnen bald ganz schön voll.


----------



## SilviaN. (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich glaub ich werde Mama*

Hallo Sabine
ich würde auf jeden Fall noch ein bisserl warten bis die größer sind.


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich glaub ich werde Mama*

Hallo Sabine,

ja - wart noch ein bisschen - die Gehäuse sind noch hauchdünn und gehen extrem schnell kaputt. So spitze, zarte Finger kannst Du gar nicht haben....


----------

